# Anyone running rabbits?



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has been running their hounds and what you do to stay out of the bowhunters way. I have been trying to run between noon and 2 to stay away from the bowhunters. I am sure it is just a matter of time before I run into some irrate bowhunter that thinks he own all of the woods.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Been running on the weekends and during the week If I have a day off usually run midday. I just run on our own land and am having a tough time finding rabbits I hope they are all just in the corn because there were plenty of them at the end of aug first of sept when I was running.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

I run my beagle on public lands in south eastern Michigan.
I don't run the dog during the two weeks of firearms deer season. I do run during early and late archery and muzzleloading deer seasons.
I try to pick areas where I don't see cars parked. 
If we come across somebody hunting deer, I try to move my hunt to an adjacent area.
Never had a problem with bow hunters or black powder hunters becoming upset that we're sharing the public lands.


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

I've just started to run mine again. I give the bowhunters the first couple of weeks then its on. I hunt on private land, I dont own it, but there's a few bow hunters out there. I wait a couple of weeks then first one out wins.


----------



## tmacguire (Jul 14, 2005)

I usuall run at night and go out about 8:00 and run for a couple of hours to keep the dogs tuned up. Seems to work good for me on both private and state land. State land bowhunters just need to realize that they are on state land and that the state land is for rabbit hunters also.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Had a couple of nice runs this moring the dogs were really puttin the pressure on them today


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

I usually wait till about 9 or 10 before i run my beagle, but havnt made it out this year


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Like the others I try to pick area's that nobobody is around and start later and finish earlier. I have had pretty good reception by a few bowhunter's I've talked too, they were actually hoping I would put the dogs down to get the deer moving.The cottontails around here don't seem to know what a hole is this year. Been pretty good running so far this year.


----------



## riverroadbeagles (Oct 14, 2007)

Went out at noon today and the dogs pounded them bunnies for a couple of hours. Deer season is going to suck this year 3 full weekends I cant run dogs:rant::rant:


----------



## KBSPEED (Jun 27, 2006)

Saturday was an excellent day for my one dog that usally has a tough time with checks. Ran the same rabbit for an hour and a half and got a visual on the rabbit 7 different times. Running some vacant land next to a school so I can't shoot but at least I don't have to worry about the bowhunters. Was really impressed with the run, dog was able to switch gears and recover from some tough checks. One of those runs that later in the day you catch yourself smiling as you relive the run in your head.

Sunday wasn't to bad either. Other dog ran the same rabbit for 45 minutes. Rabbit went by me at about 3 feet away. REALLY small, maybe born late?


----------



## Mo. hound dog (Nov 7, 2008)

finally made it out tuesday, the dog had a couple of nice runs. he was a litltle slow , the one rabbit was back to me before he made the turn. cut back on the food a little get him ready for after deer season


----------

